
The Fall of Mobile Apps - mattpearl
https://dev.to/mattruddy/mobile-apps-are-dead-e8d
======
ajsnigrutin
A lot of modern mobile apps are shitty, because they're just browsers wrapped
in permissions-shitpile (location, calls, contacts, etc.), and display a
mobile webpage, while syphoning data a regular browser wouldn't allow (without
asking you first, and you denying access), with no additional features (except
for useless, spammy notifications).

Make a good app, and people will use it

